# SXM to St. Barts/Anguilla



## Love to Vacation (Jul 19, 2007)

We are leaving for SXM next Saturday and wondering about a side trip to Anguilla or St. Barts or both.  Has anyone taken these side trips? How long to get there? Is it worth it?

We love SXM and the Caribbean in general, but never have taken side trips like this. Any info would be appreciated.  Getting anxious!

Thanks,
Fran


----------



## Bootser (Jul 19, 2007)

Fran
I have done both several times and I would highly recommend either one. (Although I prefer Anguilla) The ferry that leaves from Marigot is the cheapest way to get to Anguilla. I think it runs on the half hour. It costs around $24 round trip pp. I think it takes a half hour at most. Advantage is the low cost and negligible departure tax (around $5) when traveling this route. We did fly one year for grins and the low departure tax is not an option. For SXM it is around $30.
For St. Barts I know there are two options that will probably be close to each other in price.
A high speed boat (ferry) and flying. I have flown both times we have gone. Once from Grand Case and once from SXM. The Grand Case option is more expensive, but there is no departure tax since both are french (FWI). From SXM I would recommend WinAir (Winward Airlines) The times I have used them I called to talk to an agent to get a lower Promotional fare. At the time these were not posted on their website. We last went in 2005 and I think it was $70. It is a short 10-15 min flight. The landing is quite an experience. The runway is short and starts at the base of a hill. The pilot has to make a steep decent to miss the hill.
I have not done the high speed boat to St. Barts, but I believe it leaves from either Pelican Marina or the old Bobby's Marina (over by the cruise ship dock).
I have heard it takes about an hour and if you are suceptible to sea sickness it could be a problem. We did the high speed Edge to Saba one year and it can be rough.
I would highly recommend visiting tripadvisor forums on all three islands. There will be more posts on each of these than on the tug caribbean board. I would start with the St. Marten board as many people have done these trips that visit SXM.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g147346-i222-St_Maarten_St_Martin.html


----------



## Aldo (Jul 20, 2007)

Done them both.

The high speed catamaran to St. Bart's takes about an hour, I want to think it's about $75.  St. Bart's is very expensive once you get there, although the grocery store in Gustavia is reasonable for ice cream and cokes, etc, and you can picnic on the waterfront.  This ferry leaves from the Pelican.  As said before it can be rough.

The ferry from Marigot to Anguilla is about $25.


Do them both if you have the time.

Just speaking personally, however, I liked the day trip and the tour of Saba better than either Anguilla or St. Barts, not that I didn't like those two places, I did, but Saba is truly breathtaking.


----------



## Love to Vacation (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for this information...can't wait to go. Certainly sounds reseasonable enough.


----------



## Denise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Anguilla*

Took the ferry from Marigot to Anguilla. No problems; about a half hour. Many taxis at ferry terminal to take you anywhere. Suggest Shoal Bay for "one stop shopping" Good snorkeling, food choices & rental of chairs/umbrellas etc.
Don't forget passports/ID.


----------



## Love to Vacation (Jul 20, 2007)

I just contacted WINAIR to find out about SXM to St. Barths or Saba for 2 round trip, same day return...the price I received was $598.00 US dollars.

I did not think it was going to be such much, especially from previous responses on the board...any HELP?


----------



## Anne S (Jul 21, 2007)

You might want to click on this link:
http://www.caribbean-direct.com/St-Barth-Direct/Getting There/STBgettingthereF.html and check the Voyager site.

A few years ago when we were in St. Maarten for the first time we took several timeshare tours which offered trips to the neighboring islands. One such trip was to Saba on the Edge (would not recommend this if you are prone to seasickness) which included a guided tour and lunch. Another was a catamaran sail to St. Barth's with a rental car included. Yet another was a trip to Anguilla, a taxi to Shoal Bay and lunch included.

There are many options for you to visit the neighboring islands once you get to St. Maarten. Enjoy!


----------



## Aldo (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, that trip to Saba can really be a ride.  The ocean current hits you from two directions, and our boat actually got both airborne and almost completely submerged several times.

I thought it was great fun, but my girlfriend was about 8 shades of green, and one lady spent the whole ride with her head inside a plastic trash can puking up the entire way.

Neither of them wanted their beers (included in the fare) so I was flying high by the time we got to Saba.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jul 22, 2007)

Love to Vacation said:


> I just contacted WINAIR to find out about SXM to St. Barths or Saba for 2 round trip, same day return...the price I received was $598.00 US dollars.
> 
> I did not think it was going to be such much, especially from previous responses on the board...any HELP?



 Wow! We paid around $120 per person last year to fly to Saba for the day just last year!


----------



## Bootser (Jul 23, 2007)

You may have waited too long for a low fare for next week. WinAir offers a pricing structure similar to Southwest, with very economy fares on the one end, to some not so reasonalbe. I just spot checked some dates for next week and it looks like there are outbound fares as low as $21 (tax not included), but no economical returns. (100$) all pp. Keep in mind that most of the WinAir planes are small, (8 passengers) so selling the low fares will go quickly. Please make sure you are checking their correct website. Also checkout the Specials button. This could be an old ad or you may not qualify based on short notice.
http://www.fly-winair.com/default.htm
You could call them to see if they have any promo's not showing in their website or try the high speed boat to St. Barths mentioned by others.
Given all this though I would look at the Ferry to Anguilla. Anguilla has some of the most beautiful beaches in the Carib. As others have mentioned you will not be disappointed with a trip to Shoal Bay. Anguilla would be my personal preference over St. Barths, but both are nice. However given the price difference right now I would not hesitate to go to Anguilla.
If you are worried about sea sickness my experience with the Ferry to Anguilla is that it is not nearly as rough and much shorter. I do not think you will have a problem.


----------



## Bootser (Jul 23, 2007)

Try these sites as well for St. Barths flights.

http://booking.farecompare.com/s/flights.jsp?searchid=FqHXZqNBADWcX8KJDV9t&completed=true

http://www.stbarthcommuter.com/


----------



## Love to Vacation (Jul 23, 2007)

Booster - thanks so much for your replys and also to everyone else.
My husband would prefer the ferry or any boats...I would prefer flying..so since I can't get a good fare, I guess he wins.

If I could take two day trips and my choices are:  Anguilla, St. Barths and Saba from all your replies, which 2 would you choose?  He liked what I told him about Saba...but that ruff water situation sounds a bit much for me..I DO GET seasick..and of course, I will take dramamine, but still.

I can't wait to go! 4 days to go, then I leave.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 23, 2007)

Love to Vacation said:


> If I could take two day trips and my choices are:  Anguilla, St. Barths and Saba from all your replies, which 2 would you choose?



I would choose St Barths for two days - seriously!


----------



## Bootser (Jul 23, 2007)

I would do one in Anguilla and one in St. Barts.
It sounds like you want to do 2 day trips pretty bad, but if you only have a week, I would caution against it. You are going to spend valuable vacation, beach, sightseeing time just getting to the island whether it be in the airports, waiting on the ferry, waiting on cabs, making sure you get there with time to spare etc. If you are there only a week, you might just want to do the one.
Remember there are plenty of beaches on St. Marten to enjoy.
Anyway good luck in what you do and enjoy.
By the way where are you staying in St. Marten?


----------



## Bootser (Jul 23, 2007)

Just a note about Saba. Saba is basically a mountain sticking out of the ocean. There are no beaches and you need to be part billy goat to get around. When we went, we had a cab drop us off at the trailhead to the top of the mountain and hiked to the top. We came back and walked to a little town area for lunch and refreshments. We also took a little cab ride tour of the island. There is reportedly good scuba there as well. So visiting Saba will be different than the other islands with very nice beaches.


----------



## Love to Vacation (Jul 24, 2007)

Booster - thanks for the info on Saba...I will choose not to go there. I am a beach person. Definitely will go to Anguilla.  Thanks again.


----------



## Denise (Jul 25, 2007)

*Anguilla Info*

check out www.news.ai


----------

